# jebo cfs4 canister filters



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well the ups man just dropped my cfs4 canister filters off today, I got 2 of them shipped for $105 bucks from ebay. They seem to be very nice filters. They came with everything including large bags of media- ceramic tubes,bio,carbon,amonia. The 4 baskets fit nice ontop of eachother, I bought these for my 240 gallon diy when it gets done but i went ahead and hooked one up to my 55 gallon to get the filter media established. It has a nice large priming button and as soon as i had it running and pluged in i had to check to make sure it was working because i couldnt hear anything, its working and its that quiet!!!!! very nice units - expecially for the money- I may post pics later.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

koOoL


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

What's the flow rate on those? I may look into getting some when I get my 240g set up.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I was gonna get 2 of them for my 125 gallon, but I didn't know how good they were. Keep us updated on how they work out for you. Post some pics too!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

they are rated at 320gph and man they came with a shitload of free media! and 2 ball valves-hoses-spraybar-intake- everything! Got 2 nice big and quiet canister filters with hella media for the price of a fluval without media!!!!! I definatelly recommend! Ill go take some pics now.....


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i just found a couple reviews were they scored 10/10 and 5/5 - definatelly cant go wrong at this price. I got em from hobbypalace on ebay and they even gave me a free bumper sticker that will look cool on my 240 gallon.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

its a nice big unit- its bigger than it looks on the pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I also received my two filters today for 105$ shipped, deezdrama hope you dont mind I edited your topic title, so everyone knows your reviewing them....
















My first thought is wow the box was heavy weighed 27 pounds, the media trays are
8" x 5", and 2" tall, they come with, 5 course pads and 1 sponge pad, enough for me ti fill the bottem two trays, they also come with ceramic media, ammonia remover and carbon, I wont use the carbon or ammonia remover, I will fill them with all bio media.....

Look just like the expensive eheims, they are rated at 1200 liters per hour, or 317 gph.......I will set mine up this weekend most likely......

Im impressed so far with what I got..........and the price cant be beat, I ordered from ebay also, seller was good ordered last weekend and got them today....


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Im glad you got yours too, let us know when you get them running how you like them.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Im also thinking about running all bio media in one of them, It shows on the box that the baskets can actually hold bio balls, im thinking about either seeing how many bio balls will fit in the trays, cut the tray bottoms out and fill with balls, or removing the baskets and running a tube to the bottom and filling with bio-balls


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> Im also thinking about running all bio media in one of them, It shows on the box that the baskets can actually hold bio balls, im thinking about either seeing how many bio balls will fit in the trays, cut the tray bottoms out and fill with balls, or removing the baskets and running a tube to the bottom and filling with bio-balls
> [snapback]1176139[/snapback]​


Well I set one of them up....








Works really nice , and your right really quit , Im impressed.....

I set mine up with all the pads and sponges they gave me in the 2 bottem baskets, the bio rings they gave me filled up alot of the third basket, I filled the rest of it up with some bio glass I had, and the media from a hang on I had....Very happy...

I have a jebo uv I bought, and was happy with it as well..

I looked over the filter, it has a nice size impeller, Im confident, like Dreez said in these filters and you cant beat the price....I got mine from the same person as well....


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

are they quieter than the rena's xp3 ?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

ive never heard an xp3 but i can say that these are so quite you cant hear them at all unless you put your ear right up to it.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok so they're quieter than xp3. I can hear a small hummmmm coming from mine it's not that loud but it could be better


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow thats a super price i wish i hadent alread spent 55 on 2 hang ons cause i woulda rather got them lol


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, awesome. I'm looking for canisters for my tanks, can you post the ebay seller's link?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ2...ZhobbyQ5fpalace

link to his ebay store- tell him i referred you


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I hate to report this but my filter is leaking, I noticed after running it all night the water level dropped about an inch - and the floor was wet. I took it apart and checked everything 3 times and its still leaking, I emailed the seller and hopefully will get a new one. Im going to hook the other one up tomarrow and see what it does. this sucks!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Aw man, say it isn't so! I was soooo set on getting a pair of these. please keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said his are working fine, mines leeking from around the top where the pump latches to the canister.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

the seller told me to send back the pump head and he will send me a new one.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I hope it's just a case of bad luck, mashunter, how are your filters doing so far?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

he told me in a pm his was fine


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

and my second one worked fine


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

I would rather spend an extra $40.00 and get a rena XP3 and have a piece of mind. Imagine flooding your whole house w/ water because the filter is broken. 
I always believe in the term "you get what you paid for". especially when it comes to mechanical devices, like tools, pumps, filters, electronic devices. IMO, they possibly use cheap parts to make up for the low price of this filters?? 
I wont buy one of these imitations. But thats just me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....I have 5 eheim canisters. I heard about these and decided to give them a shot....because I love canister filters and you cant overload a tank with them. I am pretty happy with them. I dont use all the media they came with because I dont use carbon unless I am removing meds...and I think ammonia remover/chips are gimicky. I like them. I loaded them up with bio-media and have had no problems with them at all.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah mine still seem to be doing there job very nicely as well- I may get 2 more.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

who was the guy you got these from on ebay?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

So, do you guys reccomend them? cuz I'm very interested in getting a couple of them, one for my 105gal to go along with my 2 AC500's and one to run my 80 gal, do you think one of those bad boys could take care of an 80 gal? it would house a large rhom.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I put his link in this very thread


----------

